# paint creek with flyrod



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Im moving back to the Detroit area next month, after 5 years in St. Louis. Its been 10 years sinse Ive fished The paint. I have never fly fished it. Over the past 5 years Ive graduated to primarily fly fishing exclusively. Was wondering if anyone has any fly pattern tips. Also if any particular stretch of stream is more accomidating to fly fishing. Ive also heard that trout are now being aggressively stocked in the Clinton. Whats the story on that ???? Is it flyfishable ??? Are there lots of catchable trout ??? How about the Steelhead smolts ??? Sorry about so many questions !!! But I have to start somewhere.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Over the past 5 years Ive *graduated* to primarily fly fishing exclusively.


Fly fishing might be regarded as "more difficult" but it certainly isn't somehow better than other forms of fishing. Please refrain from using this terminology in the future (says someone who fished exclusively with a flyrod over the weekend). I realize that this is probably just an unfortunate word choice.

That said, I've never fished The Paint with a flyrod so I can't provide assistance other than the aforementioned abuse.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

The Paint is a great training ground for flyfishing. If you can fish it, you can fish most places. Don't count on wide expanses with lots of room to backcast!

Try hare's ear nymphs and whatever dry-fly you see hatching. I use an Adams a lot. Sulfurs, any mayfly...

The Clinton is being aggressively stocked with steelhead predominantly, some Browns in the upper reaches above Yates.

Good luck!


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

It's funny because we spent a couple weeks learning some effective ways to flyfish in the smokies last month... it was surprising to me how similar PC is to those streams out there... not so much in the scenery but definitely in the approach. I think my productivity has increased after watching the guys techniques down there... lots of highsticking and tight cover roll casting. PC is fun for sure, good luck.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Jelly, I meant no disrespect to spin fisherman, or any other type of fisherman. Now that I read that post again it did sound kinda "snooty." Totally not what I meant... Just a poor choice of words. - Jason


----------

